# CaptainCasa - wer kennt das Tool?



## rhöner (30. Jul 2008)

Wir arbeiten im Büro mit CaptainCasa und ich hab momentan ein Problem.
Wir erstellen mit dieser Software unsere Bedienoberfläche für die Anwendungen. Ich weiß aber nicht, wie ich die Beans aus Eclipse in den CaptainCasa bekomme. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Rhöner


----------



## rhöner (30. Jul 2008)

Kennt hier wirklich niemand dieses Tool?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jul 2008)

Wohl nicht


----------



## AlArenal (30. Jul 2008)

Support-Anfragen dürften hier gut aufgehoben sein:

CaptainCasa Gmbh
Hindemithweg 13
69245 Bammental

06223 484147
info@CaptainCasa.com


----------



## CaptainCasa (30. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

CaptainCasa hat ein eigenes Forum, http://www.captaincasa.com > DevZone > Forum. Benutzer im Forum bitte über Mail an info@CaptainCasa.com anfordern. Im Forum wird dann i.d.R. recht flott geantwortet.

Zu der Frage: ich weiß noch nicht genau, wie das gemeint ist... - aber versuche mal eine Antwort:

Generell: CaptainCasa beruht "hinten" ja auf JSF, d.h. die Seiten können Daten mit "managed beans" austauschen. Also: Verweise in faces-config.xml und dann weiter über Punkt-Navigation. Beispiel: #{d.x.y}: das "d" wird über faces-config.xml geladen, d hat ein getX() x hat ein getY(). Statt der Auflösung des Expression über set/get gibt's auch die Möglichkeit mit Hashtables zu arbeiten, quasi "dynamisches" set/get.

Also: vorhandene Beans (die z.B. über Hibernate "hoch"kommen) entsprechend zugreifbar machen.

Vielleicht ist das die Antwort auf die Frage...? wenn nicht: am besten im CaptainCasa Forum nochmal detaillieren.

CaptainCasa


----------

